# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι πουλί είναι αυτό;

## alexakos35



----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα μου φαίνεται για νεαρό αρσενικό αμπελουργό, ο οποίος τώρα παίρνει τα χρώματα στο πρόσωπο του, και γενικότερα στο σώμα του ( π.χ θώρακος, δεν είναι το έντονο κίτρινο ) !!
Αν παρατηρήσεις την μάσκα του, αρχίζει και μαυρίζει... όπως γίνεται άλλωστε και στους αμπελουργούς!!  :winky: 

Που το βρήκες ακριβώς; Είναι δικό σου ή από το ίντερνετ ... ;

----------


## giorgos11

αμπελουργος...παλαιοτερα υπαρχαν δαχτυλιδωμενοι απο βελγιο...πουλι που ερχεται στη χωρα μας τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες

----------

